# Menu/Recipe Costing



## jwood97 (Jan 28, 2016)

wanted to know what software are you using to cost out your menu. In the process of writing my business plan and need to get the selling price of the bbq meats, sides etc. If you're not using a software, what formula are you using to get the selling price of your bbq, and how do you factor in the labor cost. 

Thanks


----------



## jwood97 (Jan 28, 2016)

i did see soezzy bbp planner, just not understanding it. as far as getting the price per pound or oz for meats, not necessarily going to be a catering restaurant.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Jan 30, 2016)

SoEzzy is the moderator on The Smoke Ring.  Head over there and ask him to help.


----------

